# I need to be more positive



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I've come to a 'dead end'. Going nowhere, stuck in the same ruotines with no job, driving, school, friends, or boyfriend, or even really supportive family members. I have the power to change everything in my life, especially my thoughts and feelings.

_I just decided enough is enough. I can't live this way. _Today, right now, sitting at the desk typing this and alittle bit before it just shook me, took hold of me, this idea. Wake up! You've got your whole life ahead of you. Negative thinking doesn't change anything, it doesn't help you, it is USELESS in life. I'm keeping myself back, I mean, who else would give me permission to live life the way I want to? Noone, just *me*.
Why has it taken me so long to realize this?

*Attitude is everything, nothing else matters. *

It's a choice of how to react, there is no right way/wrong way, it's all a matter of personal choice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

I agree. I've gotten myself in the habit of not having negative thoughts anymore even when things are bad. Before I would get upset and curse people or things in my head, but that gets you nowhere! Now whenever I start doing that, I usually catch myself and I turn it around. I've surprised myself with how I've been able to do this. I'm not saying I never get depressed or have negative thoughts, but I do pretty good at shutting them out.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

:agree 

I was going to say more, but you said it all I think. I def need to be more positive.


----------



## chiz (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah,

It is really up to us on how we want to live our lives. We can live it happily if we want to. We just have to set it in our mind that we want to be positive. Once we have set this and make it a strong desire, we'll be able to make it. Living a positive life could be our motivation to do it and put away our negative thoughts.

GOod thing that you have finally realized this.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Great thread, couldn't agree more...not really adding much just saying positive attitude is key. There are positives in everybody's life, focus on them and the negatives are just challenges and experiences you can learn and grow from.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Couldn't agree more...

We really are in control of our lives and we have the power to change them for the better, we deserve the life that we dream of.


----------

